# SUBSTRATE CHOICES - AGAIN!



## ukteacherman (3 Aug 2008)

*I'm setting up a new comunity tank and intending to use live plants.  I will also have Corys in it. I want to use the substrate alone, and not cover it with gravel or sand as I like the dark appearance. Any suggestions? What with choosing external filters, etc. it's a mine field. Much easier when I was a boy!  *


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Aug 2008)

Hi,
  It's best if you review this article:=> viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1275 Should answer most of your questions. Also, while you are in the Tutorial section review the other articles there.

Cheers,


----------



## ukteacherman (3 Aug 2008)

*Thanks for your advice Ceg *


----------

